# OpenVcp linux vserver hostname über weboberfläche ändern



## wiseguy (12. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

Unterstützt OpenVcp die Umbenennung des hostnamens der vserver?
Bei meinem Hoster geht das nämlich leider nicht und deshalb brauch ich "hilfe" vom Hoster, wenn ich da was ändern will. Kommt zwar selten vor ;-) aber momentan bin ich da am rum experimentieren und hab meine domain noch nicht von meinem bisherigen Hoster abgezogen - also wenn es möglich wäre, dann könnte mein Hoster diese Option "aktivieren" - und wenn ich ihm sagen kann, was er dafür tun muss, macht ers vielleicht eher...

Das Problem ist, dass ich meistens den halben Tag auf ne Reaktion des Supports warten muss (was mich grundsätzlich nicht stört, aber in meinem Tatendrang momentan eher hemmt).

Also meie Frage:

Geht das, dass man über die Weboberfläche des OpenVcp den hostnamen ändern kann?
Wenn ja, wie?
mfg


----------

